# Feedback-Thread: Gaming Gear Schatzsuche



## ViktorEippert (28. April 2021)

Hi zusammen,

aktuell läuft auf buffed.de, pcgames.de und pcgh.de die Gaming Gear Schatzsuche, bei der Teilnehmer in Artikeln Suchbilder finden und einsammeln können, um am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen zu können. Alle Infos hier: https://www.buffed.de/corsair-schatzsuche/

Falls ihr Probleme haben solltet oder anderweitig Feedback zu der Aktion geben möchtet, könnt ihr das gerne in diesem Thread machen.


----------



## ViktorEippert (30. April 2021)

Hey zusammen,

 

aktuell kann es unter Umständen zu Fehlern bei der Ausspielung der Suchbilder und bei der Darstellung des Fortschritts kommen. Wir wissen von den Problemen und arbeiten im Hintergrund bereits an einem Fix. Falls ihr ebenfalls auf Probleme stoßt, könnt ihr diese hier gerne melden.


----------

